# krone kr280d



## 89cowboy (Jun 4, 2015)

I bought a krone baler recently and I'm having issues with the net wrap cutting. The knives still have paint on them and look fairly new but it won't cut. I've heard that if the net wrap role doesn't have enough tension it won't cut either but I've tighten the tensionerso tight that it won't even feed the net wrap and it still won't cut. Any ideas?


----------



## MScowman (May 18, 2011)

I'd put this thread in the machinery forum. You'd surly get an answer there.


----------

